# Thanks, to sheetrock man



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Had a leak in the upstairs mens Bath, in a small hallway where there is not alot of traffic and only 1-2 classrooms. Well this had been leaking awhile, my boss had a roofing contractor come 3 times each time they told them they had fixed the leak. Well the problem was still happening like running down the wall of the 1st floor with it not being used alot the problem was not an everyday deal. So the head man says send the plumber he will find it, here are a couple pictures of what I found. :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Had an odor problem at a restaurant, it was hell to find. When we did find it, the sheetrockers used a 3" vent for their stud.............


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Had an odor problem at a restaurant, it was hell to find. When we did find it, the sheetrockers used a 3" vent for their stud.............


 
Had that happen in a house. I had my soil stack up before the sheeting went on the outside. When the lathe guys showed up they hit my 3 inch stack about every 8 inches. So I asked in a real calm voice if they go around and layout where any trades might have something and they said no they dont have that kind of time. I bet they do now after that bill.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

This happened to me on a roof drain in a Jack in the Box. The lathers got it about a dozen times. I fixed it at their expense. When the re lathed the wall, they did it again. All I could do was shake my head.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

That is why I use cast iron for my drain stacks... it also helps keep the noise down in the walls....


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Cast iron would avoid much of the problem, but you wouldnt have to worry about it when your competition is bidding pvc because you wont have the job.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish they had digital cameras when the elctrician on the job not only drilled thru my 3" stack but actually pulled a wire thru it too! :laughing:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I plumbed a new house and when the utility guys came to bring in the gas, set a meter, and hook to my piping, they ditch-witched right through my 4" sewer. When people moved in and the sewer quickly stopped up, I eventually dug down to the problem and found what had happened.

The utility guy shows up, looks in the hole at his gas pipe running right through what used to be a 4" sewer, and declares that it's not their fault.

The builder had to pay me to repair the thing.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

thats great we dont do houses so in mass its only cast iron.


----------

